# Did anyone put on weight from Gonal F for IVF ?



## Lilly123

Hi girls

I am doing ICSI next week and am on my 6th day of stimms... the things is I have put on like 1.5kg in 3 days.. is this possible? Is this a side effect??

xxx


----------



## MissAma

Well.... not to scare you or anything but I did put on 12 kg over my IVF treatment last year. To be fair it wasn't all from the drugs, I mean it wasn't uncontrollable, I ate like a piggy but still... 

If you are concerned -which you seem to be- and you keep an eye on it, you ought to be fine!


----------



## Dilek

i put on some weight as well. I felt uncomfortable, bloated and could hardly walk. SO no gym for me i eventually put on some weight. Im finally back at the gym at a very slow pace.

Tanya just be careful in what u eat.


----------



## Lilly123

thanks hun.. its just went up so quickly!

Oh well.. no more chocci for me :rofl:


----------



## vineyard

I put on weight with it all. I started my pregnancy following IVF 8 pounds up!!


----------



## jk28

Yea me too, I felt really bloated, but also wasn't watching everything I eat that well!! 

Don't worry, just another symptom of the wonderful thing that is IVF...good luck!

Love Jayne x


----------



## sandt2

Goodluck to everyone!


----------



## rbaker

I have gained weight as well. I was hoping some of it was swelling that would go down after the retrieval but so far no such luck. I am still feeling very bloated and having a hard time with my clothes.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi,

I didnt put on any weight at all with Gonal or our ICSI treatment - although I always felt so bloated and heavy with it.

Good Luck with your ICSI


----------



## Mendy

I gained about 5 lbs last cycle, esp with the bloatness and heavy feeling, but after it failed and everything returned to normal I lost the weight. This time around I haven't gained any weight, and I'm still working out every other day, and trying to eat healthy for the most part, lol!


----------

